# '   ,

## Mihey

35-    ' ,           . 
 ,        ,     ,    . 
Ƴ ,            . 
 ,   '    ,    ,       .    ,       . 
"    .     ", -  . 
³,    2008    ,          .   ,    ,         .

----------


## plotnikofffa

..  .. :(

----------


## erazer

*.    . -      .  
,   , ?

----------


## Mihey

> ,   , ?

     ......

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> *.    . -      .  
> ,   , ?

      erazer  ,              
  ()    ,            .   *   16   4  * 
               37-   ,   1994  2010       . 
            ,      ,                     .        .
         2-     4       .     -   .            . http://kriminal.tv/index.php?option=...419&Itemid=172

----------


## erazer

> ......

    !   

> erazer  ,

         .   

> *   16   4  *

      ,     -     .      .

----------


## Mihey

*erazer*,   ?

----------


## erazer

> *erazer*,   ?

  , .    ?

----------


## laithemmer

-. .  -       "".  ,     -   .    .  .   )

----------


## jamlife

,  . 
      -   ,    .

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,  .

     .    ,  ,       .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> .    ,  ,       .

     ...
  ,       ,  ,   ...        ...

----------


## jamlife

> ,  ,

    ?)

----------


## Olio

> ?)

  !      !)))))

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,

             -   .  :   "",  -         )))   " ",  -       ))) 
 ..

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> !      !)))))

     ....   :)

----------


## Olio

> ....   :)

  ,   , ...

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ,   , ...

  ... http://www.poltavaforum.com/pro-eto-...tml#post177013

----------


## S

> 

         .   ,    ,   ..   .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> .   ,    ,   ..   .

  .... ,  ...

----------


## S

,     -   .     

> 

  ,         ,   . 
       ,         ,   .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ,     -   .    ,         ,   . 
>        ,         ,   .

       ,  ,  ,       ,           ...
      .

----------


## S

,     .
?   ,  ?   ,    !
 ?     -,   ,   .        .
 ?     , ,     .       ,   ;     .     -    .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> -    .

   ,       5      ,       ?
        10 -15  ,    ...          3...  

> ,   ;     .

    ,      ...    ...                 ,             ...         ...

----------


## S

> 5      ,       ?

  ,                            .

----------


## Lera

> -    .

   

> ,                            .

   .       .

----------


## S

> 

            "     " . http://zakon.rada.gov.ua/ 
     -  .

----------


## Lera

> "    ** " . http://zakon.rada.gov.ua/
> .

          .    ?

----------

